# Winter Surf Fishing



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

This is for those of you who surf fish all year round. Do you continue to wade out when the air and water temp drops, or just cast from the beach?


----------



## Roy (Jun 22, 2004)

bigfost said:


> This is for those of you who surf fish all year round. Do you continue to wade out when the air and water temp drops, or just cast from the beach?


Just invest in a good pair of neoprene waders or a good wet suit to keep you warm when the temp drops. I use 3.5 mm neoprene waders and they do the job for me and keep me dry... I was going to invest in a wet suit very soon but I'm going to get serious about hunting and get some serious venison in the freezer. I messed around fishing hard through last winter and didn't get any venison in the freezer.

Roy


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

*Or just do what I do...*

or you can just be a crazy (or dumb) yankee like me and go without either and sit by the fire you built earlier after you get back to shore. This picture was taken last December 20th and I think the water temp. was 62 and the air temp was 65 or so. I had been in Texas for almost a year so I can't blame the "thick" blood for this one. Without fail, I'd put on my waders and try to get that extra 20 feet out there wading and ALWAYS take a wave into them and get wet anyways. After that point, I'd strip down to my bathing suit and cowboy up and just deal with the chilly air. If I can sit in a treestand archery hunting in PA in late January when the temp is -15F, I can handle a little 60 degree water and air!


----------



## Dane (Aug 1, 2004)

Haha when I first moved to Corpus from North Dakota in middle of November I remember wading out in just a pair of shorts when it was 50-60 outside with water temp around the same and it felt warm, I can't imagine trying to do it now though :>


----------



## Michael Shindle (May 22, 2004)

A shorty wetsuit works well for me.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

I would just wade out when I surf fished, with my swim suit and dry off when I got back.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

You do it the same as always!


----------

